# Cat Meows all the time



## jacksonimaging (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello,

I have a cat (just turned 1) she has been with us since May. We have another male cat who is 2.5 years old. Wynnie (female) is very talkative and meows all the time. We will be in the same room with her and she will all of a sudden get up and start crying for no reason. Or if I go to the bathroom or go into my room (we keep the cats out of our room) she will cry and cry at the door. She will also meow for food but I have been working on her with this. The cats only get fed when they are quiet. I will get the food ready and i wont put it in their bowl unless they have been quiet for the count of five. She is getting better with this. They are fed at the same time every day. I know she is probably meowing for attention but its strange when she is sitting right there and then goes around crying. She also just does a little meow under her breath when shes walking. Its nonstop. The other day I was sick and was trying to sleep in my bed during the day and she just sat at the door meowing. I finally had to go put her in the cat room (we lock the cats up at night because they play in front of our door (bang into it) or she meows at it all night). We try to ignore her meowing but It is getting out of hand. We have lots of toys, the other cat, we play and cuddle with her when she wants to, she gets to go outside, and we give them treats. She has always been kinda "slow" it took her 10 months to learn how to jump on the counter/table. Also, she has been spayed and vet checked, the only medical problem she has was a reaction to the FIV vaccine. Thanks. If anyone has some suggestions that would be great.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

jacksonimaging said:


> If anyone has some suggestions that would be great.


First, welcome to CatForum. As for Wynnie and her talking ... I love it! I love talkative kitties. I love talking 'with' them and carrying on conversations with them:
How are you today?
Mea-ow.
Really? Was it bad or good?
Mer-er-er-er-erp.
Oh. I see. Then what happened?
Mea-ha-ha-hermperrrreeeeeooowwwwerrrrreeeeeemmmmmmp.
Googley Moogley! _Then_ what did you do?
Mer.
What, that's _it_?

Give it a try. If she is well-fed and her litterbox is cleaned and she isn't asking for you to engage in play with her ... try just talking with her. Either talk to her with words and/or you try to mimic the cat-sounds she is making.
Try it and see how she reacts.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## KittyMonster (Nov 8, 2009)

If the meowing doesn't seem related to any medical issues (litterbox problems, a hurt leg, etc) and you feel like diagnostic tests (blood test, urine analysis) aren't necessary, then you simply have a loving kitty that wants to chat. 

Mak likes talking and, like Heidi, I am insane and talk to him daily. He seems to enjoy the exchanges and I think they act as reassurance to a lot of cats. 

As for meowing at night, the obvious answer would be to let him come in to sleep with you, but failing that I would make sure that you play with him very vigorously for 30 minutes before you go to sleep so that he feels a bit more mellow.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

She's got some Siamese in her, doesn't she? It's her nature. She wants to talk to you because you're an interesting human. If you don't like the sound then get some ear plugs. 

Sorry to be flippant, it's just that our last cat was part Siamese and talked to us all the time. If we dared to take a trip and leave her at home she complained up a storm for days when we returned. If we were late going to bed she meowed at us to get a moving. If we got up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom she meowed at us to find out what we were doing. And heaven forbid we leave one of her doors closed! Great zooks that was high treason in her kitty world.

Sometimes it got annoying, but usually we just meowed back in varying tones. Once she had her conversation she'd go off in peace or settle down for a nap.

When she died I really missed the meowing. I heard phantom meows all over the place for months. Now I find myself wishing our new kitties meowed at us. Mostly we just get chirps and trills.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on your new kitten!!

I just want to ditto what everyone has said. My ET is SUPER talkative.

When I was reading some articles before I adopted him, someone addressed this issue in a way that I haven't forgotten. They said "your cat is taking the time to talk to you, the least you can do is respond." I often chat back and forth with ET, and have spent enough time with him that I now can tell what type of mood he is in by his communications.

My other kitty Lacey does meow, but its more monotone and almost always directly related to food.

So, enjoy these conversations with your kitty 

-BP


----------



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

My Harley is the same way.

I just copy him and see how annoyed he gets. Shuts up. XD


----------

